# EarthWay 2150 frame for DIY walk-behind sprayer?



## Steely (Sep 24, 2017)

I found a good condition Earthway 2150 spreader on Facebook MP for $80. Would this make a good foundation for a DIY walk-behind sprayer? I know quite a few people use Lesco 80 lb spreaders as their sprayer frames, but those seem to be quite a bit more expensive. I know the EarthWay has a cylindrical hopper and I am ok with taking that off and making some kind of platform for a tank to sit on. Would this work? Would it be less stable because of the wheel base of the 2150? Do I really need a hopper to set the tank inside?

Appreciate any advise.


----------



## Steely (Sep 24, 2017)

I picked it up for $70. Seemed like too good of a deal to pass up.


----------



## mattcoughlin (Jul 8, 2018)

I would like to see pictures of your build as well as know how the frame holds up to the weight. I am in a similar boat. The lesco spreaders are really hard to find used in my area and are very expensive when you find them.


----------



## Steely (Sep 24, 2017)

My DIY walk-behind boom sprayer will be based off of many other sprayers I have seen here on TLF and YT. Thanks to @brettgoodyear, @wardconnor, @sanders4617, @Ware, @Reel Low Dad and others that have shared their ideas, plans, videos, and parts lists.

I'm going for a budget build here. I want to build something that will help me to enjoy spraying liquids more. I currently have a Sprayers Plus 2-gallon battery sprayer which is fine, but I'm just tired of having to refill the tank multiple times to spray my 10,000 sq. ft. lawn. I also don't really want to go the route of a backpack sprayer because I would still need to refill, and the weight doesn't sound fun to lug around.

I will be spraying Humic, Pre-M, fert, iron, and others

Parts:

Frame: $70 used from Facebook MP
EarthWay 2150 Commercial 50-lbs spreader <-- removed the hopper and gear box

Need to purchase:
Tank (with pump): ~$80
Master MFG 9-gallon Spot Sprayer (Everflow 1-GPM) - will re-route hose to boom

Platform: ~$25 <-- looking for something cheaper (maybe just plywood with poly)
1/4" plexiglass (18"x22")?

Battery: ~$22 
Mighty Max Battery ML9-12 12V 9Ah Rechargeable SLA <-- is this enough juice to spray 10,000 sq. ft.?

Switch: ~$15 
Some kind of SAE handle bar mount switch

Boom and sprayer components: ~$90
3/4 electrical conduit
TeeJet XRC80015-VS Spray Tip (3) Green - 0.29 GPM @ 30 PSI (3MPH) or 0.34 GPM @ 40 PSI (3MPH)
TeeJet AIC110015-VS Spray Tip (3) Green - 0.29 GPM @ 30 PSI (3MPH) or 0.34 GPM @ 40 PSI (3MPH)
TeeJet 3/8" Quick Nozzle Body Assembly - Single (2)
TeeJet 3/8" Quick Nozzle Body Assembly - Double (1)
TeeJet Manual Chemsaver (3)
TeeJet Vari-spacing clamp (3)
Banjo 3/8" hose barb tee (1)
L85 Ag Spray Hose 3/8" (10-ft)
Hose clamps (8-10)
Various nuts and bolts

I would appreciate any input on the parts or the general idea here. My biggest question is if I'm choosing the correct TeeJet tips rated for the 1 GPM 30-35 PSI pump. Trying not to exceed the 1 GPM per 1K sq. ft.

All in I'm at about $300 and I'm sure I'm forgetting little things, but I believe I accounted for all the big ticket items.

This might take me all winter to complete (haha), but I'm excited to get started. I'll post picture as I make progress.


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

The pump on that tank will not be big enough. Same tank that I have. Cool thing about the tank is all the moulded in threads for attaching it to the frame plus attaching the boom to it.

My video was mainly pump sizing and the math involved. https://youtu.be/HT5oKdmop60

Mines a 3gpm with a Max of 60psi and it does ok. I plan on upgrading it at some point. I know most like to calibrate at a 1 gallon per M spray rate. I use that for everything except fertilizer. I up my rate to 2 gallons per M for that.


----------



## Steely (Sep 24, 2017)

@Reel Low Dad is your assessment of the 1gpm pump not being enough based on some tests you did? I am basing my build somewhat off of Brett's sprayer which is the same tank and 1gpm pump. Seems to work fine for him, granted he doesn't have TeeJet nozzles/tips. I realize this setup doesn't have tank agitation and might be pushing that pump, but was hoping to "get by" until i may want to upgrade in the future.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Steely (Sep 24, 2017)

I'm also considering this tank/pump kit as it adds agitation, particulate filter, and pressure regulator. But, similar pump size @ 1.1 gpm.

https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200727346_200727346


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

@Steely Yes. I did extensive research. You have to factor in more than just the spray tips. There is agitation requirements. Also what you are spraying matters as well. A liquid is different than a wettable powder and Water dispearsable granules. Those take away from the gallons per minute. The bigger pump will give you more options and better performance.


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

5 gallon bucket will slide right into that hopper. I was considering adapting a bucket lid with the pump and components on it and just taking buckets in and out of the hopper. Decided to just build a dedicated unit instead due to the size of my yard. You may consider this option though. Planned to have 3 or 4 buckets mixed up when spraying and just drop them in as needed.


----------



## Steely (Sep 24, 2017)

@bp2878 interesting idea. One of my main objectives of this project is to not have to stop to refill, mix, or even swap tanks. I just want to spray from start to completion. I would be curious how this works out for you.


----------



## LoCutt (Jul 29, 2019)

I have an old sprayer and think you should take a look at this before you build, not that I'm against home brew.

http://www.wheelspray.com/

Disclaimer: I am in no way affiliated with nor do I receive any compensation in any form from wheelspray. The product is better than their website!


----------



## Steely (Sep 24, 2017)

@LoCutt interesting looking products. They are like 20 minutes from my house. Any company that doesn't list prices for their "professional" grade products tend to scare me off immediately. I wonder what they start at.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

Steely said:


> I'm also considering this tank/pump kit as it adds agitation, particulate filter, and pressure regulator. But, similar pump size @ 1.1 gpm.
> 
> https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200727346_200727346


I'm using a 3-nozzle boom on the end of my Chapin backpack sprayer and I have to admit it's not ideal even with blue nozzles. After a short burst the nozzle pattern weakens but is still usable, but literally any particles in the tank will clog up one or more nozzles. I would not use a 1GPM pump for more than 2 nozzles.

I'll be working on a DIY sprayer over the winter and using a 5.5GPM pump to give myself ample volume to work with.


----------



## Teej (Feb 27, 2019)

LoCutt said:


> I have an old sprayer and think you should take a look at this before you build, not that I'm against home brew.
> 
> http://www.wheelspray.com/
> 
> Disclaimer: I am in no way affiliated with nor do I receive any compensation in any form from wheelspray. The product is better than their website!


Thanks for sharing this. I really like the sound of the little 2.5 gallon model. I've always wanted a push sprayer for my small lawn, but everything is always so big. Will have to see if I can source some reviews.


----------



## Steely (Sep 24, 2017)

Out of curiosity I emailed Wheel Spray and asked for pricing.

The WS-485 Grounds Wheelie will apply at approximately 43 gallons per acre, and costs $998.

The WS-490 Greens Wheelie will apply at the same rate as the WS-485. The 10 gallon tank will cover approximately 10,000 sq. ft at one gallon per 1000. The WS-490 is $1,158 plus shipping.


----------



## LoCutt (Jul 29, 2019)

Steely said:


> I emailed Wheel Spray and asked for pricing


I've been meaning to do this too. Thank you.

It seems to me that over the years, WheelSpray has changed its position in the economic spectrum. Maybe it's my warped sense of values. Maybe it's the memories of yesteryear.

Technically though you have to admit that being freed from always walking the same speed or other similar measures is a very nice feature. The pump works great!


----------



## Steely (Sep 24, 2017)

It's time for an update on this project. I decided to go with the Northstar 10 gallon tank/sprayer. It is only intended for spot spraying, but i will be adding a "Y" barb fitting with valves to shut off the Chapin 3-nozzle boom or the hand sprayer individually. In the end, I really liked the setup of the Northstar sprayer. I realize I may run into issues with the 1.1 GPM pump, but I can always upgrade that as Northstar has lots of other pump options.

Here are some pics of my progress to date...

Earthway 2150 frame after stripping it down and re-painting...


The platform is made out of MDF, painted 2 coats with 6 coats of oil based poly...



The DIY battery tray fits nicely under the platform and frame...



The boom is made with 1/2" PVC (dry fit in case I want to re-configure) and attached the Chapin 3-nozzle boom with some modified PVC fittings...


Almost final assembly (minus the hoses)...



I have not done any testing yet, but plan to hook up the switch that came with the sprayer to the battery and pump ASAP.

This has been a fun winter project and I can't wait to give this thing a try come spring.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Nice work!


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

@Steely Damn, that looks great! Nice work.


----------



## Steely (Sep 24, 2017)

@Ware @mowww thanks! We'll see if it actually works 😂


----------



## Steely (Sep 24, 2017)

Here's a couple more pics with the thumb switch mounted and wired up. All the wires fed nicely down the handle tubing.

I also tested the sprayer with the boom mounted (as much as I could inside). Seems like it will work nicely.


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

@Steely this looks great, I planned to do the exact same thing this winter, just got too busy. How does the weight distribution feel with the pump on the side of the tank? That was my main concern with the northern tool tank.


----------



## Steely (Sep 24, 2017)

Brackin4au said:


> @Steely this looks great, I planned to do the exact same thing this winter, just got too busy. How does the weight distribution feel with the pump on the side of the tank? That was my main concern with the northern tool tank.


I tried to account for the weight of the pump and other fittings by offsetting the tank slightly on the platform. I won't know for sure until I can do some better testing with the tank full once the weather gets nicer.

I can tell you it felt totally fine with the limited amount of water I tested in it. But again, the true test will be on the hills of my sides. Time will tell.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

If it feels ok with it empty it will only be more balanced when liquid is added. Nice build!


----------



## Steely (Sep 24, 2017)

Gilley11 said:


> If it feels ok with it empty it will only be more balanced when liquid is added. Nice build!


Thanks @Gilley11


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

Gilley11 said:


> If it feels ok with it empty it will only be more balanced when liquid is added. Nice build!


True, on flat surfaces.... But on a slope with the pump on the low side, plus the weight of the liquid moving to that side as well, it will actually make it less balanced.


----------



## Steely (Sep 24, 2017)

I decided to redo the boom with Teejet nozzle bodies and quick connect nozzles. I also dropped it down from 3 nozzles to 2 in hopes to get better output from the 1.1 GPM pump.





Thanks @TulsaFan for the parts list over in the Chapin sprayer thread. Made it easy for me to order everything.

Ok, now onto my problem. I did a basic water test this weekend and was able to get a consistent water spray pattern, but my pressure seems to be maxing out at 20 PSI. Is the 1.1 GPM (100 PSI) pump just not up to the task?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Steely said:


> ...Ok, now onto my problem. I did a basic water test this weekend and was able to get a consistent water spray pattern, but my pressure seems to be maxing out at 20 PSI. Is the 1.1 GPM (100 PSI) pump just not up to the task?


@g-man described this best here:



g-man said:


> The 2.2gpm is with zero resistance (open flow). This will be a best case scenario for flow. The max pressure is the opposite, using zero flow...


----------



## Steely (Sep 24, 2017)

Thanks @Ware. I think I see a 5.5 GPM Northstar pump in my future. Any excess should just agitate back into the tank so I think I'm ok with that big of a jump.


----------



## sstatjm (Aug 7, 2019)

@Steely did you get my PM?
Have you test drive the final setup yet?


----------



## Steely (Sep 24, 2017)

@sstatjm i just went to re-measure the platform. It's 15" x 18" x 1/2" MDF. The boom is made of 3/4" x 24" PVC with 3/4" snap saddle tee connectors reducing down to 1/2" PVC for the rest of the boom support.


----------



## sstatjm (Aug 7, 2019)

Awesome!! Thanks!! Much appreciated. I will try and figure out the different cut lengths for each pipe section.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Killer job, that boom looks great! Have you installed the larger pump yet?


----------



## Steely (Sep 24, 2017)

@Gilley11 thanks, I did try out the sprayer by applying my pre-emergent using the pump that came with the sprayer tank. It worked fine, but the agitation doesn't work I suspect because of the lack of PSI on the 1.1 GPM pump. I'll likely wait until next winter to upgrade the pump. Too many other lawn projects competing for my dollars. 😆


----------



## Steely (Sep 24, 2017)

Reviving this thread as I finally upgraded to a 5.5 gpm Northstar 5562Q. The extra pressure really makes the agitation feature worth it. I also bought enough parts to go from a 2 nozzle to 3 nozzle boom setup. More to come on that soon.

Spring can't come soon enough.


----------



## Steely (Sep 24, 2017)

Tonight I upgraded to a 3 nozzle boom. Also installed the ChemSaver shutoff valves on each nozzle body. The new pump has no problem pushing 30+ psi to all 3 Teejet nozzles. Can't wait to try this with my pre-emergent. Just a little bit of snow (2+ feet) to melt first.


----------



## Sphero43 (Jul 23, 2020)

I really like the boom setup you have with the pvc. Do you think it will hold 3 nozzles ok? I'd like to do something similar, did you just secure it to the platform?


----------



## Steely (Sep 24, 2017)

@Sphero43 yes, I have the 3 nozzles attached now and I have no concerns with the extra weight. I'm just using some plastic U clamps to attach to the platform which seem to be holding fine.


----------

